
New TLDs have arrived - jpswade
http://www.opensrs.com/blog/2013/11/new-tlds-have-arrived-heres-what-you-need-to-know/
======
gergles
.singles? Really?

How much for kraft.singles? Come on, these gTLDs are a joke.

I have always been a staunch opponent of new gTLDs, because phishing and the
like are bad enough as is. In addition to that, now we expect another gigantic
troll tax of $165 x 14 + $165 x (however many new shitty gTLDs they can
landgrab) for every large company that needs to defend its trademarks? What a
clusterfuck.

------
kijin
Just a friendly reminder that if your domain validation regex goes something
like [a-z0-9-]+\\.[a-z]{2,6}$ , you'll need to fix it to accommodate these
entirely unnecessary and excessively verbose additions. And I thought .museum
was long enough...

Kudos if you already support IDN ccTLDs like .中国, .한국 and .рф. Honestly, I
think they're even less useful than the ones we're seeing today, but I
digress.

------
shin_lao
I am unconvinced by the usefulness of those new TLDs. Am I the only one?

~~~
bachback
No, it is my impression that 99.999% seem to believe the same. No upvotes on
HN, and only dirty jokes about it (how original). Quite amazing given that
this is one the major changes of the internet's naming infrastructure. Think
about use cases for example where a person or company owns a TLD and assigns
sub-domains to products. That is tremendously powerful. Or use-cases where it
improves search capabilities. For instance if every .lawyer would be assigned
only to "registered lawyers", .lawyer would be meaningful. Alas the way it's
going down is not optimal, but we will see.

~~~
kijin
Registered where? California? New York? The Netherlands?

That's the problem with creating .lawyer, .plumber, etc. as TLDs rather than a
subdomains of an appropriate ccTLD. There's not enough local oversight to make
them actually valuable. If I were in need of a California lawyer, someone who
owns a .lawyer.ca.us (administered by the state) would look much more
trustworthy than someone who owns a generic .lawyer domain (could be a scammer
in Nigeria).

Ditto for things like .paris and .london. There's no reason they can't be
administered as paris.fr and london.uk respectively, and I'm disappointed that
the national registries of these countries failed to offer enough incentives
for people to prefer such subdomains. Besides, I can easily imagine residents
of Paris, Kentucky (paris.ky.gov) and London, Ontario (london.ca) getting
pissed with those big cities who think they can get away with exceptions like
that.

~~~
NoPiece
Whatever rich law firm buys california.lawyer will probably do well in your
google search.

------
Pxtl
The more this goes on, the more I'm convinced that non-national TLDs was a
mistake.

One TLD for each country that their government can manage however they see
fit, one TLD for international usage run directly by ICANN, and one reserved
TLD for intranet usage. Then you could have the international TLD be implied
if you leave it out of a URL.

But ofcourse, this is monday-morning quarterbacking.

So, is .Bike for motorcycles or bicycles?

~~~
strozykowski
> So, is .Bike for motorcycles or bicycles?

Yes.

~~~
dublinben
What happens when a motorcycle company named Foo and a bicycle company named
Foo try to secure their domain? Both have an equally legitimate claim over
their trademark used in the motorcycle/bicycle sphere, but they cannot coexist
in this new namespace.

~~~
Pxtl
Trial by bike-joust. May the best Foo Fighter win.

------
bigd
I would love to register

["porn."\+ tld for tld in ["guru","plumbing","bike","equipment"]]

also ass.ventures

~~~
caf
I'm sure the bidding for rough.trade will be fierce.

~~~
tombrossman
Out of curiosity I just highlighted 'rough.trade' and right-clicked to see if
Firefox offered to open it as a link and was surprised to see it did. Looks
like browser support is here even if public support isn't.

~~~
Kluny
Is it safe for work?

------
JoeAltmaier
I worry that I won't be able to judge the validity of a link by checking for
'.trademark.com' at the end. How will I know if the entity I'm dealing with
has purchased all these junk tlds? Who do I trust now?

------
billpg
I can see a market for these domains for personal use, unlike the personality-
free yawn-fest that is the .name domain.

A business using these new domains, however, would just reek of "I am a fly-
by-night operation! Do not trust me!"

------
IvyMike
The .plumbing domain is, in fact, a series of tubes.

------
smallegan
TLD = Too Long Domains?

------
gesman
.tiredofyourworthlesstldshit is missing

------
wikwocket
Is creating new TLD's something that any registrar can initiate now? Who
decides when new ones are needed and approves them? Some of these seem
extremely niche compared to e.g. "com" or "net."

~~~
petejansson
Not registrars. The delegation of new gTLDs into the root is the culmination
of the first round of new gTLD expansion, an ICANN project that has been going
on for quite some time, and has an extensive evaluation process -- see
[http://newgtlds.icann.org](http://newgtlds.icann.org) for lots of information
on the process. It's likely that there will be a subsequent round at some
point in the future. Meanwhile, there are a large number of new gTLDs that are
being delegated into the root over the next few months. Soon, gTLDs will
outnumber ccTLDs.

------
robmcm
Are these just in English, what about translations could be confusing.

------
joelrunyon
Is the sunrise fee a thing across all registrars or just opensrs?

~~~
petejansson
All new gTLDs are required to offer a sunrise period during which rights
holders can register names corresponding to their marks. (Mostly trademark
holders, but other rights may be recognized at the discretion of the
registry.) During sunrise, names are not generally available, so registrar
guarantees of pre-registration before sunrise should be carefully examined. If
there is contention during sunrise registrations, registries generally will
have a way to work it out, with auction being a frequent mechanism. Because of
the extra mechanisms associated with operating the sunrise period, many
registries and registrars may impose additional fees during sunrise. (As a
registrant, you'll only see fees from the registrar.)

URGENT public service announcement: Many of the new gTLD registries will use
the Trademark Clearinghouse ([http://trademark-
clearinghouse.com/](http://trademark-clearinghouse.com/)) to determine who
owns what rights. If you have a trademark, it's really in your interests to
register it there, as it will be available to all the new gTLD registries. If
you look at the new gTLD rules, it's important to register your marks _before_
expiration of the sunrise for the first new gTLD to go live.

------
ilaksh
This is great.

